# How does this sound?



## 07titanbullys (Oct 7, 2007)

I currently have 55 gallon cichlid freshwater. Looking to get my first saltwater setup. I figured I would go all in the first time around and ran across this. 

125 gal tank salt/w live rock/sand/fish/ect, 125 gal tank and stand mated clowns, live rock(alot) lots of live sand, complete system/w skimmer and small pummps, vo lights 3 x 6 ft/w ballistand many other live things $600.



How does this sound? The guy said he doesn't have enough time anymore and algae was beginning to grow. It has been running for 3 years and is still currently running. Comes with oak stand and many other fish that I don't remember. I think this is a great deal but wanted some more input. He is sending me pictures wednesday. What questions should I ask him when I speak to him again. If I get this he is 4 1/2 hours from me so I will need some input on transportation methods later. Also is this worth it considering the travel distance? Thanks alot ahead of time!!!

After looking a little more I found this at half the distance.

Oak stand/canopy 
150 gallon saltwater aquarium 
55 gallon sump wet/dry 
uv sterilizer up to 300 gallons 
all external and internal pumps 
lights (standard) 
$600.00

Any obvieous advantages with one or the other? Thanks!!!!!!!
This is the 150 gallon.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
the second one sounds good,
but i'm just a beginner,i think that if i could buy it
already set up i think i would.
Welcome aboard hope you will be happy here.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, there are advantages and disadvantages to them both. Let me go through the things that jumped out at me, hope it helps!

The first one sounds like a tank that is possibly overloaded with fish, which means a few things: There may be losses and problems with stress and/or illness to deal with, and sorting out the "mess" someone else created can sometimes prove expensive and time consuming. On the other hand, this tank sounds better established, and has the benefit of having liverock already cured and full of life. You are also looking at 25 gallons difference in size, so if space is an issue... or lighting, with the 150 being a deeper tank than the 125.

The 2nd tank sounds like a good enough deal, added benefit of a sump system for filtration... and the bigger of the 2 tanks, but will need live rock, which, in a tank of that size, can get very expensive. Having standard lights means if you wish to do a reef tank, you will also have that expense to provide proper lighting for it, and being a deeper tank, it will require more light.

Put the 2 together and you'd have a good thing, lol! If it were mine to choose from, knowing I'm prepared for the mess, I'd take the 125 and clean up/fix what it needed. If fish are healthy, a lot of LFS's will take them, some will offer store credit for them. Knowing you have a good group of people here to help you sort it out if you are diligent in doing so, meaning lots of back and forth with us to get it moved and healthy as soon as possible with the least amount of expense. I will also say, if taking a tank with reef animals in it, be prepared to have a quarantine tank set up at the time the fish come to you. You will likely be needing it almost from the start. Also, weigh the expense of the skimmer vs the UV sterilizer, as each has one, but neither has both, and if you want to persue reef, I would suggest both. 
I hope this has given some help to your decision. Let us know if you need help in moving fish or getting prepared for the saltwater life... it's a rollercoaster ride, fun and scary all at the same time. Welcome to our common addiction!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm not impressed by the second tank. The decorations are atrocious and lead to the idea that the rest of the tank is junk as well. It'd be tough to decide though as the first one may look horrible. Without pics it's a tough call. Are either of them reef ready (predrilled overflows)? Both are tough tanks to work with unless the second is an Oceanic Brick. Generally both will be very long 72" and very narrow 18". It can be a bit of a chore to decorate both tanks without looking crammed.


----------

